# carport barn?



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Does anyone out there currently use one of those metal carports as a barn? Our neighbor is practically giving us hers and I was hoping for some pictures of how anyone has theirs set up for ideas. I think it would make a great barn with some sides added.

Thanks in advance;
Rosina


----------



## tammy8701 (Oct 18, 2008)

l thought we were the only ones doing this cant afford real barns right now so dh put 8 foot 4x4 pressure treated he put 4 foot in ground and 4 feet up put chip board all around the outsides and put the cover all up on it we use it for straw storage and build pens for our calfs sorry l dont know how to post pictures and dont have anything to take pictures with


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I actually had two of those car ports installed only about a month ago in front of my goat shed for a large loafing area. I had them made shed roof style to butt up to my existing sheds. I had two 10x20 ft. ones put up to comply with county codes so as not to have permits on them. I am going to add metal to enclose them, plus some polycarbonate along the top for light instead of metal.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's some pics:

http://pondviewmyotonics.com/pvm_002.htm

HF


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

My son has a metal carport set up that he plans to enclose with metal to make a goat/pig shelter.We've discussed putting leantos on each side for stalls and feed storage.I think this is a great way to come up with animal shelter.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

http://www.mulligansrun.com/

Scroll down to the pic of their barn and click it.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Here, this will take you straight there,

http://www.mulligansrun.com/OurBarn.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

This one is 18 X 36 with metal to the ground on just one side:










This one is the same size, fully enclosed:




























They did the basic set up, and I closed in the sides and ends myself

Inside is a 5 ft walkway down one side and 2 large stalls on the other.

There's also a "lean-to" on the side covering 25 ft of feeders


----------



## jerryf (Apr 1, 2006)

I have a carport barn Put up in Fall 2003. Enclosed with doors and windows 20 ft x 40 ft 7 ft high sides with a 10 ft high roof. I put a ceiling it in,,no dripping of condensed moisture--and I have the ventilation right too. I store hay, straw in NW part and have my sheep 16x20, 4 chicken pens- 4 x 8 - 10 long x 7 ft high and dairy goats 10x12 in the rest, I walled the inside with plywood and painted in white. It serves me well.
IF I DID IT AGAIN..I would have the carport put up-- roof and supports I would put up plywood walls, ect myself. Walls of wood are warmer than sheet metal,
Jerry


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

This is actually what is on my plan for next year to get. Initial cost of one of these is depending on size 595 or 695...then one goes from there. Since I have to do things in bits and pieces one of these seem most logical.
If she is giving you one then I am most jealous!! Take it and run lol.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

You can have an inch of foam sprayed on the metal roof to stop the condensation. Wood sides work well....James


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Love seeing all these pics. We're hoping to build our goaties a barn next spring/summer. This helps us tremendously.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

I have two 18x26 w/ 6ft. legs put end to end for my hay storage. Lots of round bales stored there. Plus room for tractor and other items.

I am probably going to put up another one for the milk barn, but will do a 24x42 BIG one for that- we have lots of lumber to do siding with.

I use Carolina Carports- good workers, my goodness they put one up in 45 mins., but working with their office is a chore. Communicating with them is like pulling teeth!


----------



## Tinkman (Feb 23, 2011)

I wouldn't see a reason why that portable carport wouldn't work. I would make sure to try and keep the hay off the ground. Placing it on top of skids is a great ideal. I know alot of farmers and homesteaders use the fabric covered buildings to store hay. They seem to be relatively in expensive. This site may help you.
http://www.portablegarageshelter.com/portable-carports/


----------

